# What is at least one thing that makes you happy?



## Starlitserenity (Sep 8, 2015)

It can be kittens, milkshakes, your favorite food, anything!


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Music and my son whose a cat.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

My course. I've come think of employment as a financial necessity detrimental to my well being. But now I've found something I actually want to do,that I'm EXCITED about, and I'm working towards it. It's the greatest feeling! And never quiet leaves completely - no matter how down I, get I never feel _completely _hopeless any more.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Anime, goregrind.



Elliot Alderson said:


> Music and my son whose a cat.


Does he know he's adopted yet?


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Playing some tennis, watching someone fall over in a humorous way, dark humour....Hmmm. A good song can make a day. I dunno, kinda struggling to think of some at the moment.

Edit:

This will always make me happy. "It's the perfect texture for running" mhm.


----------



## radiation (Jul 20, 2014)

Life


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

It's pretty bad, but I had to think, just what is that abstract, foreign concept happiness anyways? Not exactly a state I'm in too often, mostly it's just contentedness, or mild elation.

I suppose having a purpose, gives me a state of happiness, and accomplishing things. Like, I decided I would learn French, for several reasons. I got all searching different resources, reading things, finding media to watch, became quite manic, giddy even. Then when I made a breakthrough and got something done, say, finally figuring out masculine and feminine noun endings, I was like, "Oh, **** yeah bud!".

Getting praised, if it is even somewhat slightly rooted in honesty, is another.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

earning money


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

What makes me happy is looking at 8 bit art and listening to 8 bit music, something about it just makes me feel so nostalgic and happy at the same time.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

A good night out with friends.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Spending time with my nieces and nephews.


----------



## 684625 (Aug 22, 2015)

Anime. Music. Funny pictures off the internet.


----------



## Shy Kitten (Sep 3, 2015)

Food, music and writing...


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Attractive women validating me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sports


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Delusions.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Non cheap red wine


----------



## Grizzly1321 (Sep 8, 2015)

tronjheim said:


> A good night out with friends.


Word.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

my cats mr.darcy and fergus and yes I am a cat lady training lol forever alone


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Mariah Carey. :love (this obsession will be over soon, promise)


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

Vodka and chinese food


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Drawing
My dog 
Actually going out with friends
Playing MMO's after a long day but only for a couple hours at a time.
Going to college
Drinking


----------



## mockingjayy (Sep 19, 2015)

My little brother and music.


----------



## knowlife (May 11, 2011)

a cup of tea in the morning


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Having the house for myself. I can freely spaz out in psychotic-looking-and-sounding fits.


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> my cats mr.darcy and fergus and yes I am a cat lady training lol forever alone


I love that you named one of your cats Mr. Darcy!

(I'm working on the forever alone thing too, only with dogs instead of cats.)


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

Starlitserenity said:


> It can be kittens, milkshakes, your favorite food, anything!


I'm really happy that it's fall; fall is by far my favorite season. I've already got my little pumpkin candle out, and yesterday I tried making homemade applesauce and mashed acorn squash, neither of which turned out very well, but it's the thought that counts and at least now the house smells like cinnamon.

What makes you happy, Starlitserenity? (By the way, I like your username.)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Lego and lots of it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

chocolate


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

My cam girl's beautiful smile. I keep a picture of her in my wallet and look at it whenever I'm feeling down.


----------



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

gym fitness


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The best time of the year is starting.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

When a man looks into my eyes and smiles. 
Great quality tasty food.
Snorkelling. 
Concerts.
When I receive an actual snail mail letter from my friend.
When there are small surprises in the letter.
When I burst these packaging bubbles.
Perfume! 
Finishing a project. 
Reading a really good book at the beach. 
New Sherlock episodes. 
Oggy and the cockroaches. 
Having my mum visiting. 
Going for a long walk with my cousin.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Music, my pets, messaging friends....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh Dae su said:


> Playing some tennis, watching someone fall over in a humorous way, dark humour....Hmmm. A good song can make a day. I dunno, kinda struggling to think of some at the moment.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> This will always make me happy. "It's the perfect texture for running" mhm.


Ha, that was filmed about a block away from me. So smug. So Portland. :boogie


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Even just the smell of it just forces a grin onto my face @[email protected]

..I might have a slight problem.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

A new PM in my box


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

sleep meds.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

my son


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Desserts/sweet things, my favourite manga series, a good book, autumn, music


----------



## beginning (Oct 7, 2015)

Looking at nice art.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

My Macbook Air.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Starlitserenity said:


> It can be kittens, milkshakes, your favorite food, anything!


First thing that came to mind was food and McDonald's Strawberry Banana Smoothie


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Starlitserenity said:


> It can be kittens, milkshakes, your favorite food, anything!


Haha, milkshakes...


----------



## sophmore12 (Oct 19, 2015)

Taking walks with my mom!


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

My cats


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

quesara said:


> Ha, that was filmed about a block away from me. So smug. So Portland. :boogie


If you ever see the woman, thank her for me. No one could have fallen like she did.


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

Hiking and this one doggy whom I call my daughter


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

music of course and my pc keeps me going


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Music, books and Hearthstone...pretty much.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

The internet. I would be dead of boredom and sadness right now if i didn't have the internet to show me things that make me smile. Showing me that there is actually a whole world outside this tiny hell hole where i live. I may not able to touch that world, and maybe i never will. But atleast i can look at it from afar.


----------



## SeeYouInDream (Feb 22, 2013)

Simple things such as sweets, the color orange, flowers. My favorite artists- art in general. Animals, astronomy, reading good books of fantastic worlds and stories.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Snow days. Movies. Family and friends. Tea, and more tea, and a little more tea after that. Reliable transportation. People who actually seek me out and care. When I can help other people.


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)

My cat Jericho, tiramisu ice cream, and the fact that FFVII is finally in the process of being remade.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

sometimes i complain about it, but my job is the only thing that brings some light to my life. i know the people there appreciate me and have nice things to say about me.


----------

